# New release AMT '68 Shelby Mustang



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Hello, Is anyone familiar with AMT's new release of the '68 Shelby GT500? I think it says "Musclecar Classics" on the box cover and shows the built model painted blue. I've seen older releases of this kit with an optional SOHC 427 drag engine that I could use for another project. I was wondering if the new issue came with this engine. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

these guys have it. They're good about answering emails, you might want to ask them.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The 1968 Shelby in that picture is a re- issue of an OLD kit. That kit originated in 1968 and has been rep[oped several times since then! It should have the 427 SOHC engine if they didn't lose that part of the tooling somewhere along the way.

This is not the 1967 Shelby which is based on the newer 1967 GT Mustang fastback tool.

RC-2 isn't doing much by way of NEW tooling for any plastic kits these days. 
They might be doing two really new tools a year these days. 
They'd rather keep repoping the old stuff it costs soo much less than doing anything NEW.

Dave


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks guys, I bought a re-issue of the '70 Impala and it was loaded with old drag car parts,but from looking at the box you had no clue as to any building version other than stock. Thanks again.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> The 1968 Shelby in that picture is a re- issue of an OLD kit. That kit originated in 1968 and has been rep[oped several times since then! It should have the 427 SOHC engine if they didn't lose that part of the tooling somewhere along the way.
> 
> This is not the 1967 Shelby which is based on the newer 1967 GT Mustang fastback tool.
> 
> ...


Dave, 

Not sure how you get this information, but it is VERY MUCH appreciated! Shame our hobbie has gone to 40 year old re-pops. 

Scottie


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

um, that's what you have when the market is 48 year old glue sniffers.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

48? Man, there's people on this board who are 48-years-old? Sheesh! Get your canes! Grab your walkers! Stock up on the Phillips' Milk of Magnesia!

--Hawg (who doesn't feel a day over 45.)


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

hah. hah I say. hahahahahahah cough cough.



Does make me think we need a survey of ages here.


----------

